# Lighting For Planted Tank



## tomheli (Sep 28, 2008)

got a light today going to get serious about plants tired of buying low light plants just to watch them die, got a wave point 216 w ho t5 with 2 12000 sunwave bulbs , came with 2 460 actinics so i changed the blue ones for 2 6000k natural white should i change the 12000 ones as well what should i put in there place for optimum plant growth or will they be good?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I love my Geissman bulbs.

Both midday and aquaflora are awesome. The midday are white and the aquaflora are pink. Depending on what type of plants you have, you could change out the 12000K bulbs for some of those.


----------

